# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  The flag and the political map.

## joão paulo

:Compass Rose: Draw a flag of a country totally unique with its political map and some data on it.

----------


## ravells

I *really* like this idea!

----------


## Ascension

I like this idea as well since I always flesh out my fantasy maps with socio-political boundaries.  A simple red-duchy/blue-duchy doesn't suffice for me  :Smile:

----------


## joão paulo

:Compass Rose: Here some visual language.

----------


## NeonKnight

I like it, but being a D&D guy I would tend to do crests as opposed to flags.

----------


## Steel General

> I like it, but being a D&D guy I would tend to do crests as opposed to flags.


I think either should be acceptable - this challenge idea really appeals to me.

----------


## EvilElitest

I couldn't draw a map, but i could judge as i love to read them 
from
EE

----------


## joão paulo

Calling all members!Only 4 days to vote!

----------


## ravells

put something in your signature (like I have with the Nov. challenge voting) so it appears in all your posts!

----------


## joão paulo

> put something in your signature (like I have with the Nov. challenge voting) so it appears in all your posts!


Already done :Smile:

----------


## joão paulo

thanks to all for votes!

----------

